# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Ashley and Clare leave under a cloud

## alan45

CLAIRE and Ashley Peacock will leave Coronation Street for good in a shock child abuse storyline.
The couple are being axed by new producer Phil Collinson - and their exit will be shrouded in scandal.

Shock ... dad Dev Alahan
Claire is arrested when she babysits for Dev and Sunita Alahan - and they accuse her of physically abusing their son Aadi.
A source said: "Dev and Sunita leave Aadi at childminder Claire's, but when they collect him he has a head injury and is crying.

Injuries ... young Aadi Alahan
"They rush him to hospital and doctors suspect foul play, so call the cops."
Claire, played by Julia Howarth, 30, flees Weatherfield, but returns to clear her name - and it emerges that Aadi got the injuries in a fight with little Simon Barlow.
However she tells butcher Ashley, played by Steven Arnold, 35, that they must leave for good.
The source said: "She can't believe people could think she was to blame.
"This will be the end for Claire, Ashley and their sons. And there will be no way back."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0sZgwoSxa



If true I think this is a sad and DISGUSTING way for such a nice couple to leave Corrie. I wonder if Paul Marquess wrote this storyline

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2010), jenig (05-07-2010), LalaGaga (03-07-2010), parkerman (03-07-2010), tammyy2j (09-07-2010)

----------


## Katy

exactly this sounds ridiculas for claire and ashley as they have never done anything horrible in all the years they have been there.

----------


## Perdita

The Peacocks will leave Coronation Street after a child abuse scandal, according to reports.

The Sun reports that the couple, played by Steven Arnold and Julia Howarth, will be accused by Dev (Jimmi Harkishin) and Sunita Alahan (Shobna Gulati) of harming their son Aadi.

"Dev and Sunita leave Aadi at childminder Claire's, but when they collect him he has a head injury and is crying," a source revealed. "They rush him to hospital and doctors suspect foul play, so call the cops."

Claire then apparently flees Weatherfield with her son Joshua, returning to beg Ashley to join them. Their name will then be cleared after 7-year-old Simon Barlow takes responsibility for Aadi's injuries.

"She can't believe people could think she was to blame. This will be the end for Claire, Ashley and their sons. And there will be no way back," the insider added.

It was announced back in April that Arnold and Howarth would leave the serial after a mutual decision was made with new producer Phil Collinson.

*I wonder why or how Simon will confess and I agree with other comments, unbelievable storyline for a popular couple, lazy scriptwriting or revenge by the producer because they dared ask for better storylines, so he sacked them and this is their exit to put the boot in at the end as well.*

----------


## alan45

This storyline if true and the supposed one about Traceyluv getting early release ar doing a lot to turn me from watching Corrie. Oh yes and we have yet another death on the street to look forward to not to mention a rape. Please tell me that Paul Marquess hasnt taken over at Corrie

----------


## Bryan

> This storyline if true and the supposed one about Traceyluv getting early release ar doing a lot to turn me from watching Corrie. Oh yes and we have yet another death on the street to look forward to not to mention a rape. Please tell me that Paul Marquess hasnt taken over at Corrie


no Alan, he's too busy raping Hollyoaks at the moment

----------


## alan45

> no Alan, he's too busy raping Hollyoaks at the moment


The man seems obsessed with RAPE. He even introduced a rapist policeman to The Bill

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What a horrible way to get rid of Ashley & Claire.  Totally unbelieveable storyline for them to leave.  Claire would never harm anyone.  Come on Corrie you can do better than that.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i can understand how this storyline would come around, Claire is a childminder after all, but i can't believe they would leave over it! especially since she gets her name cleared, people have stayed around after doing much worse than that!

----------


## Perdita

I agree, LostVoodoo, this is lazy scriptwriting in my opinion, Corrie can do much better than this.  :Sad:

----------


## moonstorm

I agree, what a horrible ending for such a sweet couple.

----------


## Perdita

Still can't help feeling that this is revenge for asking for better storylines  :Sad:

----------

alan45 (05-07-2010)

----------


## alan45

> i can understand how this storyline would come around, Claire is a childminder after all, but i can't believe they would leave over it! especially since she gets her name cleared, people have stayed around after doing much worse than that!


Unfortunately MUD sticks. No matter whether Claire and Ashley are proved innocent there will always be that narrow minded minority who will believe that ''There is no smoke without fire''

----------


## alan45

> Still can't help feeling that this is revenge for asking for better storylines


I think you could be right although some of the future storylines apparently planned for Corrie border on the ridiculous and Sensational

----------


## Perdita

That is true, Alan, sadly. But then we are always banging on about the soaps reflecting reality and I guess, the forthcoming stories do just that, alas in a riduculous manner at times. Shame  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> That is true, Alan, sadly. But then we are always banging on about the soaps reflecting reality and I guess, the forthcoming stories do just that, alas in a riduculous manner at times. Shame


Just how many murders and rapes can happen in one street in Weatherfield

----------


## parkerman

As many as happen in one Square down in the East End of London perhaps...

----------


## tammyy2j

> Claire and Ashley Peacock will reportedly leave 'Coronation Street' for good in a shock child abuse storyline. 
> 
> According to The Sun, the couple are being axed by new producer Phil Collinson - and their exit will be shrouded in scandal. 
> 
> Claire is apparently arrested when she babysits for Dev and Sunita Alahan - and they accuse her of physically abusing their son Aadi. 
> 
> A source told the paper: "Dev and Sunita leave Aadi at childminder Claire's, but when they collect him he has a head injury and is crying. 
> 
> "They rush him to hospital and doctors suspect foul play, so call the cops." 
> ...


What a crap storyline for their exits

----------


## Perdita

BUTCHER Ashley Peacock and his family will bid âau revoirâ to the Street â bymoving to France in a cheeky âfroggie bashingâ storyline.

Corrie favourites Ashley and Claire â played by Julia Howarth and Steven Arnold â have been axed by new boss Phil Collinson. They survive the Christmas tram crash that wipes out a string of characters. But Ashley faces pressure to leave with their sons and Claireâs mum Yvonne.

He tells Claire: âThey donât need butchers over there because all they do is eat onions.â He is backed by cabbie Lloyd Mullaney, who says: âAll they do is sit in cafes gurning and shrugging their shouldersâ

Pal Steve McDonald warns that Franceâs President Sarkozy is âin the pockets of the Germansâ and tells Ash to fight Claire and Yvonne âon the beaches of Normandyâ. But Ashley finally admits defeat.

People

----------


## parkerman

So if all this happens AFTER the tram crash, we know that Lloyd and Steve are safe as well...

----------

alan45 (22-08-2010), lizann (18-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

Meanwhile, things will soon go from bad to worse for the Peacocks in Coronation Street when Ashley appears to suffer an angina attack.

With relations still frosty due to Claire's desire to leave Weatherfield for good, she decides to offer her husband an olive branch by rustling up a home-cooked meal so they can talk properly.

However, once the duo sit down together, it becomes clear that Claire merely sees the romantic meal as another way of convincing Ashley that they should move away.

As they have another row, Ashley clutches his chest and complains of a sharp pain. Has the stress caused him to become ill - and will he be okay?

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

Claire Peacock is an ambitious and determined young lady, and she's never short of a bright idea for her and husband Ashley to try.

And now it seems actors Julia Haworth and Steven Arnold - who play the Peacocks in Coronation Street - have been taking a leaf out of her book.

Because no sooner are the pair set to leave Corrie, then they'll reportedly be getting their skates on and taking to the ice to dazzle their fans.

The two soap actors, has signed up for the ITV talent show, which sees celebs trained by Olympic champions Jane Torvill and Christopher Dean, the Daily Star reports.

A source said: "They both want to hit the ground running once they finish Corrie. Dancing On Ice will be a great platform."

Other celebrities rumoured to be taking part in sixth series of Dancing On Ice - which begins in January - include former Corrie star and Loose Women panellist Denise Welch, Steps singer Faye Tozer and Kerry Katona.

Steven has played butcher Ashley in Corrie for 14 years, while Julia, 31, has been in the soap for seven years.

The Peacocks have been promised an "explosive" final storyline, and they will be leaving around the time of the dramatic tram crash which marks the soap's 50th anniversary.

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson has said: "Ashley and Claire have been part of the fabric of Weatherfield for many years. But like any community, people come and go. The actors and myself felt we'd reached a crossroads. We mutually decided to start working towards an exit."

Well now they'll have lots of time to start practising on the ice.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Steven Arnold has admitted that he does not want the Peacocks to split up before they depart the cobbles.

The actor's character Ashley is currently locked in a bitter dispute with wife Claire (Julia Haworth) over her desire to leave Weatherfield and move to France.

Whether the couple will be able to resolve the matter is currently unclear, however viewers already know that they are both being written out of the show this year.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Arnold commented: "I just hope they can get over all this. They've been through so much together, and they always come through their troubles.

"I think they're a very strong couple - a really good unit."

He added: "I'd be gutted if Ashley and Claire split up. I've worked with Julia Haworth for 12 hours a day every day for so long, and we've got such a strong bond. There's no better person for me to work with than her."

Earlier this week, tabloid reports suggested that Arnold and Haworth will both compete on ITV1's Dancing On Ice next year.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Steven Arnold has revealed that he is glad his character Ashley Peacock was killed off in the tram crash.

The actor, who first appeared on the ITV1 soap in February 1995, admitted that Ashley had lost his sense of purpose and said that reduced filming hours got him down.

He told the News of the World: "To be honest I felt ready to go. I've loved my time at Corrie. I cried when I left because it means so much to me but it was time for Ashley to go. I was working part-time, just four months of the year. And it got me down.

"The character was fading away and the writing was on the wall. I'd lost a sense of purpose. I was getting paid less. I spent days walking my two Rottweilers to fill the time. I'm ambitious and I wanted to be working. I worried I was doing my job wrong.

"The one bright spot was the fantastic way I was eventually written out. Ashley joined Coronation Street as a wimp and left as a hero. I was made up, delighted that Ashley was being killed off. It's the end of a chapter, I'm moving on."

Arnold added that it was a "privilege" to leave as part of the show's 50th anniversary.

----------


## Abbie

Aww I do feel sorry for him cos you have to admit as much as we love Ashley, there wasnt too much to him anymore

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Steven Arnold has revealed that he often played pranks while on set.

The actor, whose character Ashley Peacock was killed in the recent tram crash, admitted that he used to text girls from the unattended phones of his male colleagues saying: "I've been meaning to tell you for ages... I'm in love with you."

He told the News of the World: "One day someone paid me back big time! They got hold of my phone and texted everybody on there saying, 'I think it's is time I announced that I'm gay'. My mates were all in shock. My dad just replied, 'Are you okay, lad?'"

Arnold also revealed that he rang the cast before the live episode, saying: "Before it went out I rang the green room and they put me on loudspeaker. I said, 'Good luck everyone!' A lot of the cast were in there and shouted back, 'We miss you!' And I miss them, too. I'm just so glad it went well."

Speaking of his all-time favourite actor on the show, he added: "That's John Savident who played butcher Fred Elliott. He didn't just help me, he helped all the younger members of cast. He was brilliant, a generous actor who was fantastic to work with. Fred was my favourite character too, he had a wonderful charm about him."

----------


## alan45

It's been over two months since The tram crash and the Peacocks house  No.13 was last lived in. Wonder what is going to happen to it since Blur has done a runner to La Belle france. What is happenning to the butchers as well.

How can she sell them both. Who will be the new Butcher of Coronation Street

----------


## Dazzle

> It's been over two months since The tram crash and the Peacocks house  No.13 was last lived in


Will a new family move in, I wonder, or maybe Lloyd and Cheryl will buy it.  I assume Graham is still in touch with Clare so he could oversee the sale of the house and the shop.

----------

